# DDR RAM getting very very hot..



## medigit (Jul 2, 2006)

2 sticks of ddr ram, one 256mb 333mhz and one 512 mb 400mhz ... all was running well.. yesterday i realized that ther rams were extremely hot.. cant touch it for 5 secs.. plz help.. what is the reason for it....


----------



## plsoft (Jul 2, 2006)

You are lucky it's just hot and not doomed. When using more than 1 ram sticks, u shud always use rams with the same frequency, in yur case u have used a 333mhz & a 400mhz together. Here is the solution:
1. Use either the 256mb 333mhz or 512 mb 400mhz ram stick alone, 
2. Or get another ram stick with the same frequency as the one u wud be using from the one u have mentioned.

Moreover, check whether yur mobo supports the ram frequencies u r currently using.


----------



## medigit (Jul 2, 2006)

but i hav been using these rams for more than a year... no poblem My ram frequency wa set to 333Mhz.. But now.. so hot... Whhat may be the reason..?? one morer thing.. the 512 Mb ram doesnt work (the screnn  remains black even after starting of computer) .. but the 256 mb ram works fine when used individually.. plz help


----------



## plsoft (Jul 2, 2006)

the same thing happened to me, yur 512 mb ram is 'gaya kaam se'..You can make sure by testing it on yur frens pc. Is the ram hot when u use the 256 mb alone?


----------



## medigit (Jul 2, 2006)

yes the 256mb ram also gets hot(really hot) when used alone.. So r u sure the 512 ram is gone??


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 2, 2006)

so try avoiding touching ur ram as satic charges from ur hand will ruin ur ram


----------



## plsoft (Jul 2, 2006)

Bout the 512 mb, dats y i suggested u try it out on yur frens pc to be sure. Bout the 256 mb stick, it mayb the ram slot but m not the best person to advise u. Mayb u shud show it to yur vendor.


----------



## nil_3 (Jul 3, 2006)

Just check in your own PC whether 256+512=768MB is showing in your My Computer>Properties.


----------



## samrulez (Jul 3, 2006)

If ur sure that the mem modules are not faulty then get heat sinks for ur modules.........


----------



## siriusb (Jul 3, 2006)

If the RAM is getting very hot, well then, don't touch it!
The computer temperatures are not on human handling ranges. Only if you are experienceing blue screens or other data corruptions, or if the temps are an impediment to overclocking, then you can start worrying about high temps.
If you want to decrease the  temps, you can try decreasing the Vram/RAM voltage (if your bios supports it) and/or gluing some heat sinks onto each module.
But I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## medigit (Jul 3, 2006)

The System properties shows 768 Mb of RAM.. But  when i try to use 512 mb ram.. there is blank screen.. Transcend compoanies ram.. Does anyone know the location Of Transcend service center in KOLKATA.. and sometimes Blue screen appears with messages like.. " Page Default in NON paged Area.." . plz hlp..

resuced th Page FIle to 0  and now not getting the Blue screen.. but still the hot ram problem.. i have to put a table fan to keep the rams cool.. otherwise they might just burn off. ......... So is th ram culprit or something else...


----------



## nil_3 (Jul 4, 2006)

medigit said:
			
		

> ...Does anyone know the location Of Transcend service center in KOLKATA...



Generally, RAM cannot be serviced, but if it is within warranty, it will be replaced. Contact the shop from where you purchased it.


----------



## siriusb (Jul 4, 2006)

medigit said:
			
		

> The System properties shows 768 Mb of RAM.. But  when i try to use 512 mb ram.. there is blank screen.. Transcend compoanies ram.. Does anyone know the location Of Transcend service center in KOLKATA.. and sometimes Blue screen appears with messages like.. " Page Default in NON paged Area.." . plz hlp..
> 
> resuced th Page FIle to 0  and now not getting the Blue screen.. but still the hot ram problem.. i have to put a table fan to keep the rams cool.. otherwise they might just burn off. ......... So is th ram culprit or something else...



Just a thought, maybe the 512MB ram is "slower" than the 256MB one. If so, the timings in the bios need to be changed for the slower one to work in the same settings. But if you have the bios in spd mode, then the problem maybe something else.


----------



## medigit (Jul 9, 2006)

i used a  memory testing softwae and forund that 256 mb ram was defecticve.. So i bought another 512 mb ram(Transcend JEtram).... So now i have 3 rams.
1>New JETRAM TRANSECEn 512 mb 400 MHz
2>Transcebd 512 mb 400 mhx( i gave this to the shop for replacemnr thinking that it was defective)
3> the defective ram 256 mb..

 to my surpise ,, i found that when i use only NEW JETRAM TRANSEND ram .. the computer doesnt start..(black screen.. no intel logo etc)  but when only the defective ram(256mb ram)  is used or it is coupled with 512 mb ram. the computer operates.  and the ram slots,the rams gets very hot.. So  what is the problem.. plz someone help....


----------

